# Is there a recommended aquarium course anywhere?



## tonytiger7 (Nov 4, 2013)

*** been doing loads of research and reading from websites and books, but Im interested to know if there is any kind of online or distance learning course to learn the basics of aquarium care and fishkeeping, possibly with the chance of going on to study something like marine biology.

*** googled for online courses, but the few that have come up seem to be scams :roll:

Is there any courses that anyone has done, or heard of that are recommended?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

There are no "Fishkeeping 101" courses out there. Anywhere. It's just not something that is done. Get close to somebody who knows a lot and get all the information out of them gradually over a long period of time so it has time to sink into your head. And do your own research too.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

well if marine biology is something you are interested in.. you may as well just start googlin your local universities...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

do like the rest of us and spend a whole bunch of money, and kill a whole bunch of fish until u get it figured out. lol. i hate to admit it but thats the way i figured things out, so have many others. however i eventually hooked up with some local guys that have been doing it forever and have taught me a ton. i would suggest keeping an eye out for local fish clubs online. these clubs usually have monthly or weekly meetings. they also have auctions where u will see a lot of different fish and meet many different people and breeders.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

No courses I know of (aside from marine biology, which is likely more than you really want)... Lots of books though, and a wealth of information online in forums like this and others.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Many universities offer courses in aquaculture and mariculture, but these are geared for large commercial ponds, not aquariums. If you google "aquaculture courses online" you will get several hits.


----------

